# STANFORD HALL, NEW DATE: 1st July 2012



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

URGENT

PLEASE READ MY LAST POST HERE AND ON THE THREAD BELOW

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=265100

Dani


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

I really should attend this year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Go one; you know you want to! Just send a PM with your address details to me and your ticket will go out this week


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok then, I'll bring ours out  I'll pm you later on.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant Steve. See you there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bump


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Could be interested in this didn't get to make it last year.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

barton TT said:


> Could be interested in this didn't get to make it last year.


Something you need to do first Ian :wink:

Click Here


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Could be interested in this didn't get to make it last year.
> ...


So are you coming the Ian?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Might give it a miss then. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Come on, you know you want to come


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

go on, lets see at least 2 roadsters on the stand


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SteveTDCi said:


> go on, lets see at least 2 roadsters on the stand


Agreed 

And we still have four more tickets. Come on folks, we want 25 cars on the stand this year [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bump.

Two more tickets up for grabs now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We have one more club stand pass to go to a good home. If you want it, please PM me with your address and I'll post it tonight


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

HI ALL,

I just had this email in from the organizers

It is with deep regret that we are going to have to postpone this years Stanford Hall show. The grounds of the Hall are unusable due to their condition after another downpour on Thursday. Despite last ditched attempts to come up with a viable solution of different locations within the Stanford Hall Estate this decision has had to be made.
This decision has not been taken lightly, but with the welfare of the public and indeed extremely cherished vehicles to consider we feel it is the right decision.
We would like to thank you all for your continued support and understanding. We will be in touch with further details as soon as possible.
Can I ask though if you could pass the word round as I know word of mouth is the fastest method of relaying information.

As a club we apologies for the inconvenience and thank you for your support.

Kindest Regards,

Andy Fulwood
Club Display Manager
Stanford Hall 2012

*PS: At the moment it is only postponed so if you are still interested keep your passes we will keep you posted*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I keep getting more emails from the organizers:

Just a quick note to state that at the moment the Stanford Hall 2012 Show at the moment is only postponed. Therefore if you do wish to attend at a later date please keep hold of your Club Display passes. We can then sort out interested parties via a quick email as I will retain all the booking forms for reference.

Kindest Regards,

Andy Fulwood
Club Display Manager
Stanford Hall 2012.

*So PLEASE keep your Club Stand Passes safe if you want to come at a later date*


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

I cannot say i'm surprised, its been doing nothing but rain for the past 3 weeks around here and on a big grass field the two don't mix, Quattro on the lawn might have been fun though .... oh well at least there is no need to finish wet sanding the car.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Shame about this i heard though the grapevine on wednesday it would be cancelled.was looking forward to it even though i was not on the club stand.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Never mind, it is only postponed. And I do have a spare Club Stand pass if you want to join us at a later date


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Never mind, it is only postponed. And I do have a spare Club Stand pass if you want to join us at a later date


Lets get a new date then i will know if i have anything else on.Was told they might be looking at the same weekend as Gaydon but lets wait and see. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yup. Lets wait indeed


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

With some of us not being too well at the moment perhaps it's for the best. Lovely soggy weather too :roll: - Never mind, perhaps the new date will be a scorcher [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

New date please Stanford Hall!!!

Richard and Beth


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Latest news in:

*NEW DATE FOR STANFORD HALL 2012

JULY 1st

ALL PASS HOLDERS PLEASE RETAIN PASSES FOR ENTRY*

hope to see you there, thanks for your continued support, please confirm you can still attend on this new date.

Many thanks

Andy Fulwood
Club Display Manager


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

This has gone quiet considering its on Sunday. Are there still a few peeps going to this?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yep, we'll be there.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

And me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BrillianTT. Lets hope for some [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Was showign rain all weekend this morning, now showing sun for both days, so fingers crossed!

I'll certainly be there 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nem said:


> Was showign rain all weekend this morning, now showing sun for both days, so fingers crossed!
> 
> I'll certainly be there 8)


I hope it woopsies down I am at work :wink: :lol:


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

I'm still game just hope I get a chance to give the meany greeny the once over if the rain lays off enough!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I'm bringing the flags to crack :wink:

Trouble is my TT is on axle stands with no wheels at the moment


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Is it too late to get on the stand?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It should be fine olds_cool.

Check your PM


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Good to see you all guys and hopefully see you again and some more of you at eventt12 ;-)

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming. It was good to meet some new faces (including mums and dads) and old ones too.

I'm just back home after a nice dinner (yes, at the Devonshire Arms in Hartington) with 189,184 miles on the clock 

See you next weekend at Gaydon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

GanXteR said:


> Good to see you all guys and hopefully see you again and some more of you at eventt12 ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


I did like your bronze wheels - went well with the green 

Yes, good day as it turned out and no problems with soggy ground. Nice to see everyone


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

John-H said:


> I did like your bronze wheels - went well with the green


 [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Finally some recognition on here! :lol: I put pictures on and no-one says how nice they look. Thanks john you don't know how much that means...


----------

